# P3.09 for 501, 508, 510 is out



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

According to the Dish website, this version was released 4 Aug 2006.

I now have it on one of my 501s and on my 510. 

No NBR yet. (who cares)

So what bugs does this release fix??


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

My 501 and 510 just upgraded to the 3.60.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

fpembleton said:


> My 501 and 510 just upgraded to the 3.60.


notice anything different maybe fixed right finally?

Edit* I take that back, thats asking for a maricle.


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't see any change between the 3.09 and 3.60 versions. Not sure what it modified.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Frostwolf said:


> notice anything different maybe fixed right finally?


No, but, I didn't really see anything wrong with the last release. (knocks on wood)


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Just got the upgrade on my last 301. They must have rolled this one out to just about everybody at once. 

Does anyone know what exactly this upgrade was supposed to be for??


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

So this thread doesn't get missed in future searches, the software is called P360. Don't want to mix it up with L(same numbers) for another model.

manicd, looks like you crossed a line (visually, not offensively ) when you checked the Dish software chart.


----------



## IndyCision (Apr 13, 2004)

How about the new System info screen. Is that from 309 or 360?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We've had the three page system info for a long time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

manicd said:


> No, but, I didn't really see anything wrong with the last release. (knocks on wood)


I'm still boggled by the amount of time my 508 spends running its hard disk. Seems like it spins up every 30-40 minutes. Maybe they think they can wear them out faster that way.


----------



## IndyCision (Apr 13, 2004)

James Long said:


> We've had the three page system info for a long time.


And here I thought I may have found something. :shrug: 
I haven't been in the sys info since there was a problem with the new smart card they did not send me.

Oh well....


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'm still boggled by the amount of time my 508 spends running its hard disk. Seems like it spins up every 30-40 minutes. Maybe they think they can wear them out faster that way.


That's exactly what I think they are doing. The more that wear out now, the less they have to deal with when Mpeg4 upgrade time approaches. Plus good way to get people off those DVR FEE Free recievers too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Time to forget the P3.09 - P3.60 wide-spread spooling.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Time to forget the P3.09 - P3.60 wide-spread spooling.


I've been declining the option to download P360 until I get an idea what, if anything, it fixes/breaks. Any idea how long it takes for information like that to post?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I think I might have noticed a change with P3.09.

If you look at any of the time displays (click cancel, guide, etc.), the colon between the hours and minutes now blinks to the second. I swear I have never seen this before on earlier versions.

Why it is doing it now, I don'tg know.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> I've been declining the option to download P360 until I get an idea what, if anything, it fixes/breaks. Any idea how long it takes for information like that to post?


It might be a transitional release to another possible upcoming release with new features.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Where are some release notes for this, if those can be posted, then the answers to all the questions and speculation would be over..


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> It might be a transitional release to another possible upcoming release with new features.


I hate to say it, but I wonder if 360 was intended if Dish lost the Tivo ruling and had to disable the DVR functions, and instead plans on using the rest of the hard drive space for VOD (they just need to enable it).

Sounds far fetched, but then again, maybe not...


----------



## whiteryder (Jul 26, 2006)

fpembleton said:


> I can't see any change between the 3.09 and 3.60 versions. Not sure what it modified.


I don't think I've received P360 yet, but it was brought up on another forum recently (link: here). The discussion there was the symptom of a 510 not waking up from standby to record programs. (Theory is that it loses sync with the guide somehow, though it looks okay when you turn it back on.)

At least one person felt that P360 was supposed to address this problem, though it's not clear whether it is really a fix or not.

wr


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> I've been declining the option to download P360 until I get an idea what, if anything, it fixes/breaks. Any idea how long it takes for information like that to post?


My 508 has been having all sorts of guide and timer issues since 3.60. It missed recording the SG-1 200th episode and it has missed some other shows also. I'm kinda longing for the pre-VOD versions about now.


----------



## whiteryder (Jul 26, 2006)

My current workaround for all the timer issues is to leave the unit on all the time. Unfortunately this means that you don't get the guide updates, which can cause more timer problems, but if you remember to reboot once a day or so that will help.

Anecdotal evidence says that upgrading to a 522 solves the problem. 

wr

p.s. Anybody know where I can get a new 522 for a good price...?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Anecdotal evidence indicates that turning off software updates solves many problems. It is a bummer that new releases make the receiver less and less appealing while the features with substantial appeal remain unimplemented.


----------

